# wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?



## Barsch1987 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, reicht es aus wenn ich nur 110m geflochtene Angelschnur zum Kutterangeln an der Ostsee auf der Rolle habe oder ist das etwas zu wenig?


----------



## neptun123 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Hallo, reicht es aus wenn ich nur 110m geflochtene Angelschnur zum Kutterangeln an der Ostsee auf der Rolle habe oder ist das etwas zu wenig?




reicht locker für Kutter aus; hab selbst nur etwa 80 Meter von meinem Boot aus; Wassertiefen bis etwa 25 Meter und allzu weite Würfe macht man sowieso nicht, selbst wenn man einen guten Platz bekommt aufm Kutter;-)
Gruß und petri heil,
NEpTUN123


----------



## Barsch1987 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

alles klar, danke.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

*110 meter schnur reicht völlig aus!!!
Habe auf meiner Rolle 100 meter geflochtener drauf!!!*


----------



## JigTim (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe mindesten 200 Meter Schnur drauf,
im Regelfall sogar 250 - 300 Meter --> Zumeist Spiderwire Invisible in 0,14 mm (Lieblingsschnur sowohl aufm Kutter, in der Brandung, auf Mefo oder Norge, natürlich unterschiedlich dick)

Erklärung ist relativ einfach. 
Ostseekutter im Herbst, relativ flaches Wasser, Andrift und dann meistens erstmal rausfeuern. Dann gehen dann schon einmal gut und gerne 90 - 100 Meter bei Rückenwind von der Rolle + resultierender Schnurbogen und Wassertiefe können dann mal schnell 120 Meter von der Rolle sein...Somit kommt man mit 100 meter nicht wirklich weit.
Außerdem stört irgendwann der Knoten, wenn Ihr den nicht zusätzlich mit Tape überwickelt, damit er keine Beulen legt.
Dünne Geflochtene füllt die Spule ja zudem auch nur relativ langsam!

Daher auch aufm Kutter mindestens 150 Meter (Hänger gibt es ja auch mal...) Alles andere macht irgendwie wenig Sinn...

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Carptigers (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Mind. 150m 
Tim hat schon gesagt wieso!!!

Alles andere ist grober Unfug!


----------



## Hechtpeter (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Also reichen, nur um zu werfen reichen 110 Meter bestimmt aus.Sinnvoll wäre aber auch, die doppelte Länge, da der Verschleiß auf den ersten Metern hoch sein kann.Ab und zu das erste Stück abschneiden und in der nächsten Saison die Schnur wenden, so mach ich das|bla:.Den nervigen Verbindungsknoten merkt man übrigens nicht, wenn man mit Wolle unterfüttert:q

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Multe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

110m reichen voll und ganz aus. Verschleiß hast du keinen, wenn du min. ein 2m langes Mono - Vorfach benutzt.
Ich habe auch vor LL nur 110m auf der Spule und fische da in einer Tiefe bis 35m ohne Probleme.


----------



## JigTim (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Wolle unterfüttern?

Das wäre ja mal interessant zu sehen, wenn bei richtig Druck auf der Spule die Schnur schön einschneidet etc. 
Kannst Du den Trick mal verraten?|wavey:

Naja, wie auch immer, es muss halt jeder selber wissen, aber untere 200 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle gehe ich fast nirgendwo hin (außer Fliegenfischen und Stippen vll |bla

Viele Grüße


----------



## pike-81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Beim Pilken kann es echt hart werden. Spätestens wenn man auf über 150g-Pilker ausweichen muß, oder einen 10Kilo-Dickdorsch auf biegen und brechen hochpumpt. Von daher kommen nur stabile, große Rollen in Frage. Sonst macht das keine auf Dauer mit. Schon um die Spule voll zu kriegen brauchst Du mehr wie hundert Meter. Kannst aber wie vorgeschlagen unterfüttern. Von Wolle hab ich vorher noch nie gehört. Ich nehme immer Mono. Die hundert Meter sollten dann zum fischen in der Regel reichen. Allerdings kann es auch schnell zu hohen schnurverlusten kommen. Als Schutz vor Abrieb und gegen Ausschlitzen des Hakens aus der Dorschluke hat sich noch vorgeschaltete Amnesia bestens bewährt.
Petri


----------



## neptun123 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Beim Pilken kann es echt hart werden. Spätestens wenn man auf über 150g-Pilker ausweichen muß, oder einen 10Kilo-Dickdorsch auf biegen und brechen hochpumpt. Von daher kommen nur stabile, große Rollen in Frage. Sonst macht das keine auf Dauer mit. Schon um die Spule voll zu kriegen brauchst Du mehr wie hundert Meter. Kannst aber wie vorgeschlagen unterfüttern. Von Wolle hab ich vorher noch nie gehört. Ich nehme immer Mono. Die hundert Meter sollten dann zum fischen in der Regel reichen. Allerdings kann es auch schnell zu hohen schnurverlusten kommen. Als Schutz vor Abrieb und gegen Ausschlitzen des Hakens aus der Dorschluke hat sich noch vorgeschaltete Amnesia bestens bewährt.
> Petri


Is ja alles gut und schön, aber mal ehrlich, wer von Euch hat in der letzten Zeit oder in den letzten Jahren mit 10- Kilo-Dorsch gekämpft? Davon hätte hier im Board wohl auch mal was gestanden und hier geht es um Angelkutter in der Ostsee und nicht um Megadorsch-Jagd in Norwegen;-) Und meiner Erfahrung nach dürfte ein 150er Pilker für den Bereich westliche Ostsee etwas zu überdimensioniert sein, wobei die Frage hier auch eindeutig um Schnurlänge ging. Und da spielt die Masse eines Pilkers keine Rolle. Sicherlich sollte man bezüglich der Schnurlänge das Fassungsvermögen der Rolle mi berücksichtigen. Für Anfänger will ich es mal so ausdrücken: Das Fassungsvermögen der benutten Rolle sollte auf jeden Fall ausgenutzt werden. In diesem Sinne Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



JigTim schrieb:


> Wolle unterfüttern?
> 
> Das wäre ja mal interessant zu sehen, wenn bei richtig Druck auf der Spule die Schnur schön einschneidet etc.
> Kannst Du den Trick mal verraten?|wavey:
> ...



Ich lass mind. 300 Meter draufspulen, fülle mit Baumwolle.
Dann das Ganze drehen und die Spule ist randvoll.... Wenn zu viel Geflecht flöten gegangen ist,lege ich wieder Baumwolle drunter.

Und es schneidet nichts ein - vorausgesetzt, man spult die Baumwolle mit ordentlich Druck drauf.


----------



## DorschChris (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Stell dir vor, du hast 2-3 Hänger...dann ist der Angeltag im schlimmsten Fall für dich gelaufen!


----------



## JigTim (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Hallo,

immer diese Zweifler 

--> Wie weit man werfen kann?

Naja, ich glaube ich schätze das ganz realistisch ein...!
Wenn man das entsprechende Gerät fischt und wirklich sein Gerät beherrscht, kann man ohne Probleme in der Andrift mit nen Pilker um 60 - 70 Gramm,  80 oder mehr Meter werfen.
relativ hoher Abschusspunkt des Pilkers natürlich vorausgesetzt|bigeyes
Zum Glück ist das ja aber häufig gar nicht nötig

Keine Angst, bin keiner der Jungs die sagen, dass Sie in der Brandung 150 Meter oder mehr mit Vorfach und Köder werfen, aber ich würde da schon sagen, dass es ziemlich weit geht.. 

Jeder sollte es so halten wie er möchte, aber immer die Füllschnur oder den Knoten zu sehen, wenn ich in der Andrift fischen würde, dann hätte ich nicht gerade ein gute Gefühl bzw. wäre das nicht mein Anspruchs ans Tackle....

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Conchoolio (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Also ich würde nie nur 100 Meter Schnur auf ne Rolle packen.
Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich noch nie mehr als max 80 Meter drausen hatte selbst mit Gewaltwürfen meiner Meinung nicht viel mehr zu schaffen, gibt es keinen Grund an 50 Meter Schnur zu sparen. Dann machts auch nix, wenn du mal die Schnur abschneiden musst, weil sich die Schnur von dir und deinen 5 Nachbarn zu einem Klumpen zusammengetan haben. Hast du nur 80 Meter drauf, und nach 5 Minuten Angeln reist warum auch immer die Schnur in der Mitte (vielleicht ne Scharfe kante am Boot, ect.) Ist der Angeltag gelaufen.


----------



## sunny (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Hast du nur 80 Meter drauf, und nach 5 Minuten Angeln reist warum auch immer die Schnur in der Mitte (vielleicht ne Scharfe kante am Boot, ect.) Ist der Angeltag gelaufen.



Für den Fall habe ich ne Ersatzspule dabei .


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



sunny schrieb:


> Für den Fall habe ich ne Ersatzspule dabei .



Dito - darf nicht auf der Ostsee fehlen! 
Aber rund 150 m Schnur reichen generell zum Rumdallern aus! Selbst wenn mal 80 m flöten gehen, kann man so immer noch entspannt Pilken und zu Hause sich um was neues kümmern! Für alle anderen "Spezialfälle" - siehe Ersatzspule!


----------



## Conchoolio (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Ich persönlich hab grundsätzlich mindestens eine Ersatzrute und eine Ersatzrolle dabei. Ich will damit nur sagen, das es außer 5€ ersparniss, keinen Grund gibt für nur 80 Meter Schnur.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Zu den Wurfweiten :
Ich fische oftmals eine 360 cm Karpfenrute (2 1/2 lbs.), diese mit grosser Rolle, 7kg.-Geflecht und 50 Gramm Solopilker.

Damit wirft man natürlich wesentlich weiter als jemand mit einer 2,50 Rute, Monoschnur und `nen Tannenbaum als Köder ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab grundsätzlich mindestens eine Ersatzrute und eine Ersatzrolle dabei. Ich will damit nur sagen, das es außer 5€ ersparniss, keinen Grund gibt für nur 80 Meter Schnur.


 
Sehe ich genauso, gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund an der Ausrüstung zu sparen, angefangen bei den Kleinteilen bis hin zum Angler, der die Rute führt. Spätestens wenn der gut geplante Angeltag wegen der schlechten Ausrüstung ins Wasser fällt kommt das Erwachen.
Wer weit wirft, hat meistens die Nase vorn`, gerade wenn der Fisch verhalten beisst, nicht außer acht lassen würde ich die Scheuchwirkung des Kutters.


----------



## JigTim (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

So ähnlich wie Horst´s Gerät sieht meins dann auch aus, nur das ich keine klassischen Karpfenruten vom Kutter mehr fische, sondern eher umgebaute oder speziell aufgebaute Stangen fische, die nicht ganz so parabolisch in der Aktion sind--> Lassen sich kürzer/ schneller beschleunigen
Oder meine geliebte Ultegra Heavy Duty in 3,90 Meter mit 4,5 lb zum Jiggen. bzw. zum Light Pilken ne Sportex Black Arrow in 3,60 mit 80gr. Wg
Dann ne vernünftige Rolle (TwinPower 6000 etc.) mit ner dünnen Geflochtenen (0,14 er Spiderwire).
So macht dann Pilken vom Kutter auch Spaß und ist erfolgreich:m

Am falschen Ende sprich der Schnur- Länge zu sparen ist sicherlich der falsche Weg und 5 - 10 Euro mehr machen den Kohl dann zumeist auch nicht fett...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (4. November 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Ihr macht "über Kopf Würfe" auf Angelkuttern nur um etwas mehr Weite in der Andrift zu erzielen? Da krieg ich Gänsehaut. Ich war mal auf einem Kutter, da hat so ein Knallkopp einen fiesen Unfall durch einen solchen Wurf verursacht. Steht jemand in meiner Nähe, der sowas macht, gibt's nen Hinweise auf Unterlassung. Zur Not stell ich das Angeln ein und verzieh mich in Sicherheit, wenn einer keine Nachsicht hat. Geht gar nicht sowas.

So vorsichtig kann man gar nicht sein, dass da nicht doch mal einer in einem dummen Moment durch die Beschleunigungsbahn des Pilkers rennt....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## JigTim (4. November 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*

Naja, grundsätzlich ist die Weite manchmal ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium, gerade im Flachen... Da kommt man als Plumpsangler zumeist nicht weit Aber mal ganz im ernst, natürlich kann ein Überkopfwurf auf einen engen Angelkutter etwas umständlich werden, aber wirklich gefährlich ist das nur, wenn die wichtigsten Regeln und vorallem "Rücksicht" nicht beachtet werden.
Bei langen Ruten (ohne Tannenbäume als Vorfach) und Umsicht/Rücksicht ist bei mir (nun auch schon knapppe 17 Jahre regelmäßig ca. 20 - 25 Mal pro Jahr) nie etwas passiert.... Man muss halt mit seinen Gerät umgehen können und wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen#h

Also gut aufpassen, keine "Tannenbäume", lange Ruten und alles wird gut.

Ps: Wer wirklich glaubt, dass Unterhandwürfe sicherer sind der muss sich mal wirklich ansehen wie häufig Pilker zurückkommen, weil ungeübte Angler oder nicht aufmerksame Angler den Bügel nicht richtig öffnen oder sonstigen Unfug treiben --> Ist dann mind. genauso gefährlich

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Hausmarke (5. November 2011)

*AW: wieviel Meter Schnur für Ostsee?*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Hallo, reicht es aus wenn ich nur 110m geflochtene Angelschnur zum Kutterangeln an der Ostsee auf der Rolle habe oder ist das etwas zu wenig?



Moin,
ich finde das definitiv zu wenig.Lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und die Rolle voll bespulen lassen.ich fische mit 0,12 bis 0,15er.

Gruß Hausmarke


----------

